# Gaming Laptop



## notonom (4. Dezember 2021)

Moin Leute,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eines Gaming Laptops.
Da ich normalerweise beruflich Mac-User bin hab ich bei Windows gar keinen Plan.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja helfen!
Ich würde mich ungern in die mega Unkosten stürzen. aber je nachdem, was es vielleicht auch für ein Angebot gibt.

mir ist die Grafik und die Performance wichtig. auf meinem alten Rechner hab ich z.b. Planet Zoo gespielt, das war leider nicht so das Vergnügen.
Wäre toll, wenn ich das auch mal mit höheren Grafikeinstellungen spielen könnte! dafür nicht mit ständigem Geruckel!

Würde mich freuen, von euch zu hören!


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

Hey ho, es wäre ganz gut zu wissen welchen preislichen Rahmen du grob anpeilst  Also bis 1000€ oder 1.500€ etc. Theoretisch kannst du auch Gaming-Laptops relativ günstig haben, aber dann machst du an irgendeiner Stelle halt abstriche. Planet Zoo hat zudem jetzt nicht mega die hohen Anforderungen, was planst du denn in Zukunft zu spielen? Damit man eine Mindestanforderung weiß, was GPU und CPU leisten können sollen.
Je nach Leistung muss man halt damit leben, dass ein Laptop in der Regel sehr laut wird, gerade die günstigeren.
Auch der Display spielt eine Rolle, was der hergeben soll. 
Sind dir die Boxen wichtig? Und auch bei den Anschlüssen muss man schauen, nicht jeder Laptop hat alle Anschlüsse, die man braucht.

Ich bin leider nicht der mega Profi,w as das Thema angeht, habe mich aber vor ein paar Jahren mal sehr viel damit beschäftigt, bevor ich mir meinen Gaming-Laptop geholt habe, mit dem ich nach wie vor sehr glücklich bin

Ich kann dir, wenn du derweil auf die eigene Suche gehen willst, Notebookcheck empfehlen, das fand ich sehr hilfreich damals.


----------



## flloyd (9. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Je nach Leistung muss man halt damit leben, dass ein Laptop in der Regel sehr laut wird, gerade die günstigeren.


Das kann man inzwischen eigentlich ganz gut "steuern".
Ich spiele zum Beispiel seit ca. 2 Jahren an einem HP Omen 17 mit einer RTX 2070 und habe dennoch völlige Ruhe.

Schritt 1:
Zum einen begrenze ich die FPS im NVIDIA Treiber auf einem mir reichenden Wert (es macht meistens keinen Sinn 100+ FPS berechnen zu lassen, die GraKa brüllt dann halt nur lauter herum). Mir reichen meistens (je nach Spiel) 40-60 FPS.

Schritt 2:
Undervolting. Mit ThrottleStop an die passenden Werte rantasten und für Ruhe im Karton sorgen.


Im Ergebnis spiele ich auf dem Laptop selbst Spiele wie RDR2 oder Horizon Zero Dawn mit kaum hörbaren Lüfter.



@notomom
Ansonsten ist es so wie Toni sagt: Spezifiziere mal Dein anvisiertes Budget und/oder die Spiele die Du spielen möchtest. Dann kann man empfehlungen machen. 

Bei der aktuellen NVIDIA Generation ist es leider so, das man genauer hingucken muss. Da 3070 nicht 3070 bedeutet - hängt von einigen Faktoren ab was die dann wirklich leistet. Bei der 2000er NVIDIA Generation war das noch leichter und eindeutiger.


----------

